# Mileage at purchase



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

New Mini's. How many miles were on your mini at delivery? 10..20? Did you take it from the dealership with over 100miles. After 100+ do you consider it new...slightly driven....slightly used? Does this stuff concern you?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

WHITEX said:


> New Mini's. How many miles were on your mini at delivery?


Under 10. I've got a photo somewhere. Don't recall if I posted it here. Might try and find it later.



> Does this stuff concern you?


No. We put 100 miles on the car the day we bought it.

UK new car dealers often have a dedicated test drive car. Not just MINI. Other cars on the lot are not offered for walk-in test drives. Its also far more common here to order a car than it is in the US.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

The one I'm looking at has a over 125 on it. Employees take it to weekend events...parked & locked for show and advertising. I like this particular one. Has my interest. If I had time I would custom order.


----------

